# Help ID these algae?



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

They look like black brush algae but not too sure, want to confirm. And the other one I am not sure:
Currently only at that one spot of my 5 gallon, its slowly crawling up the roots and its very tiny so my camera cant get a high RES on it, sorry about that!




















And lastly this one from my 10g, growing on the tips of my moneywort leaves, it seems like my zebra snails will munch on these occasionally but they are very random in their munching paths so they don't get them all :


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I would say the 10g has Staghorn and the 5g most likely is bba based on the photos



Dawna said:


> They look like black brush algae but not too sure, want to confirm. And the other one I am not sure:
> Currently only at that one spot of my 5 gallon, its slowly crawling up the roots and its very tiny so my camera cant get a high RES on it, sorry about that!
> View attachment 30394
> View attachment 30402
> ...


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks, I think this happened because I took out my CO2 for a few days


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Staghorn algae. 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

AdobeOtoCat said:


> Staghorn algae.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


Oscar your inbox is full


----------



## ckl (Sep 9, 2013)

I find this link very useful:

Freshwater Algae Types: An Illustrated Guide - Article at The Age of Aquariums - Tropical Fish


----------

